# looking for the largest aquarium fish store in NJ



## David007c

I've visited reef encounter, fish town usa ramsey, kazmir's petshop, absolutely fish, petco, petsmart but among those pet shop i liked Kazmir's pet shop(selection wise isn't so big but they have top customer service), and of course absolutely fish(I say they are the best among my lists because they have the largest selection of em all and it's very rare but they also have excellent customer service as well) this is all i know but any of you freshwater experts know which is the largest aquarium in New Jersey? I know absolutely fish is the best but New jersey is big place so there's gotta be bigger store somewhere i expect so... let me hear it guys~


----------



## nickt30

David007c said:


> I've visited reef encounter, fish town usa ramsey, kazmir's petshop, absolutely fish, petco, petsmart but among those pet shop i liked Kazmir's pet shop(selection wise isn't so big but they have top customer service), and of course absolutely fish(I say they are the best among my lists because they have the largest selection of em all and it's very rare but they also have excellent customer service as well) this is all i know but any of you freshwater experts know which is the largest aquarium in New Jersey? I know absolutely fish is the best but New jersey is big place so there's gotta be bigger store somewhere i expect so... let me hear it guys~


Fish Hut......rt46 east in saddlebrook.......by the Original Bike Shop. 
just opened in the spring 2012. Great selection of freshwater and some really nice saltwater just less of it. Prices are right in the middle, even on equipment.


----------



## pop

Hello David007c;
I have been to absolutely fish and they were busy a big time operation. There is a small shop in Hoboken that I got some nice angles. Secaucus is only a few 7 or so minutes from pen station by train nyc has anything you might want.
pop


----------

